# اقتراح بسيط



## be believer (26 مارس 2012)

مرحبا ,
أنا أقترح بأن تقيموا دورة " بناء الثقة بالنفس من الصفر حتى الثقة الهائلة المطلقة "
ما رأيكم ؟​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 مارس 2012)

اقتراح جميل الثقة بالنفس من اهم الاشياء للجميع


----------



## be believer (26 مارس 2012)

أرجو إرسال رسالة ل( *روك *) برابط هذا الموضوع​


----------



## be believer (26 مارس 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اقتراح جميل الثقة بالنفس من اهم الاشياء للجميع


شكرا لمرورك أخي ’ و بالفعل أتمنى التفاعل مع هذا الاقتراح , و البدء بتنفيذه إن تمت الموافقة عليه


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 مارس 2012)

*اقتراح جميل ومفيد ولكن هيكون فعال اكتر لو توفر عندنا متخصصين *


----------



## Alexander.t (27 مارس 2012)

اليات تنفيذ الدوره أيه؟
الفكره حلوه ولكن انها تتعمل دوره بدون متخصصين يبقى الموضوع هزار
ومينفعش المنتدى يتبنى فكره ملهاش اليات تنفيذ لانها هتفشل هتفشل


----------



## be believer (27 مارس 2012)

شكرا لمروركم , ولكن أنا اقترحت هذه الفكرة معتقدا بقدرة الإداريين على الاستعانة بمتخصصين في مجال علم النفس لإقامة الدورة ​


----------



## hisham said (13 أبريل 2012)

وليه منكنش احنا ايجابيين والنت والبحث فيه نقدر نجيب ابحاث ونعرضها هنا من غير مانحتاج لمتخصصين .. الفكرة رائعة ولو تسمحلى ابدا انا فيها


----------



## be believer (13 أبريل 2012)

hisham said قال:


> وليه منكنش احنا ايجابيين والنت والبحث فيه نقدر نجيب ابحاث ونعرضها هنا من غير مانحتاج لمتخصصين .. الفكرة رائعة ولو تسمحلى ابدا انا فيها


فكرة رائعة , توكل على الله وابدأ بمواضيعك أخي الحبيب


----------



## hisham said (13 أبريل 2012)

إدارة الذات..كيف تكتسب الثقة في نفسك؟.
فإننا نقول لك: احذر أن تموت وأنت على قيد الحياة بأن تفقد مصدر الطاقة في رحلة حياتك وهو:الثقة بالنفس
إن الثقة بالنفس هي طريق النجاح في الحياة، وإن الوقوع تحت وطأة الشعور بالسلبية والتردد وعدم الاطمئنان للإمكانات هو بداية الفشل، وكثير من الطاقات أهدرت وضاعت بسبب عدم إدراك أصحابها لما يتمتعون به من إمكانات أنعم الله بها عليهم لو استغلوها لاستطاعوا أن يفعلوا الكثير، والناس لا تحترم ولا تنقاد إلى من لا يثق بنفسه وبما عنده من مبادئ وقيم وحق، كما أن الهزيمة النفسية هي بداية الفشل، بل هي سهم مسموم إن أصابت الإنسان أردته قتيلاً. طبعا للامانة هذا الكلام منقول وارجوانعجبكم انى اكمل فيما بعد لعدم الملل من القرأة


----------



## hisham said (13 أبريل 2012)

دارة الذات..كيف تكتسب الثقة في نفسك؟.
 فإننا نقول لك: احذر أن تموت وأنت على قيد الحياة بأن تفقد مصدر الطاقة في رحلة حياتك وهو:الثقة بالنفس
 إن الثقة بالنفس هي طريق النجاح في الحياة، وإن الوقوع تحت وطأة الشعور بالسلبية والتردد وعدم الاطمئنان للإمكانات هو بداية الفشل، وكثير من الطاقات أهدرت وضاعت بسبب عدم إدراك أصحابها لما يتمتعون به من إمكانات أنعم الله بها عليهم لو استغلوها لاستطاعوا أن يفعلوا الكثير، والناس لا تحترم ولا تنقاد إلى من لا يثق بنفسه وبما عنده من مبادئ وقيم وحق، كما أن الهزيمة النفسية هي بداية الفشل، بل هي سهم مسموم إن أصابت الإنسان أردته قتيلاً. طبعا للامانة هذا الكلام منقول وارجوانعجبكم انى اكمل فيما بعد لعدم الملل من القرأة


----------



## be believer (14 أبريل 2012)

بداية موفقة وممتازة 
لكن لدي اقتراح , ربما يكون وضع هذه المواضيع في هذا القسم غير مناسب , لذلك أقترح عليك أخي الحبيب أن تضع مثل هذه المواضيع في المنتدى العام ..
بانتظار مواضيعك النفسية الرائعة


----------

